# Odd Duck Ur Quattro on Ebay



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's an interesting approach to a wide(er) body. We know about the A2 rally fenders from companies like Kercher, but this blue Quattro on Ebay seems to have Coupe GT arches welded and blended overtop its blistered fenders. 
* Full Story *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Odd Duck Ur Quattro on Ebay ([email protected])*

This car has changed hands quite a few times recently, no body really knows for sure what the deal is with the fender lip extensions....plastic like the A2 rally cars? metal? modified using a roller?
The ad had some mis-prints which I informed the seller of, but he hasn't correct the ad yet...







ohh well.

First order of business for the next owner.....
The rear tie rod is upside down, and it looks if the rod has already been in contact with the frame.









It looks to be very solid, and a fantastic restoration project.
Wouldn't take much work to make it a real nice car.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Odd Duck Ur Quattro on Ebay ([email protected])*

Looks very nice; I'm totally broke, but the interior looks like it's not too ripped up. I also like the vertical grille. Bumpers could use some work, too. 
Sepp, looks like he's getting the piece you tipped him off about fixed tomorrow.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Odd Duck Ur Quattro on Ebay (Entwerfer des Audis)*

I think the fenders look awkward.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Odd Duck Ur Quattro on Ebay (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_I think the fenders look awkward.

I'm with Per.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Odd Duck Ur Quattro on Ebay ([email protected])*

Agreed.
I would promptly replace them with factory look fenders, even before I was to drive it.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Odd Duck Ur Quattro on Ebay (Sepp)*

You know, on second thought, I agree. I'd probably keep the stock fenders on the front and put on some A2 rally fenders for the rear or do A2 fenders all around. 
I think the Coupé GT arches look awkward because they go straight into the tops of the blistered fenders; if the blistered fenders were taller or the wheels/arches a bit smaller, it would look less strange.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Odd Duck Ur Quattro on Ebay (Entwerfer des Audis)*

I kind of agree with you, but the look belongs on a rally car only, not the street version. I'd rather go for Sport quattro fenders, if I needed more space for the wheels, than the GT arches.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Odd Duck Ur Quattro on Ebay (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_I kind of agree with you, but the look belongs on a rally car only, not the street version. I'd rather go for Sport quattro fenders, if I needed more space for the wheels, than the GT arches.

The Sport quattro fenders are a bit too exaggerated for me, which is why I like the A2 ones.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Odd Duck Ur Quattro on Ebay ([email protected])*

I went and looked at this car a couple weeks ago. I was trying to convince my cousin to get it so I can help him work on it ;-)
The car is pretty clean underneith and under the hood, no major rust that I could see. The rear wheel arches have some ugly paint work, like they were redone on the cheap. The front ones looked OK. However, the fiberglass bodywork along the rockers is damaged in a couple places and the rear spoiler is cracked. I didn't get a good luck at the interior since it was night. The motor hesitated while accelerating, like the fuel filter was clogged. The seller claimed the chip was 'flashed' by a PO and needs to be replaced. The muffler has a big hole so it kinda roared, which I didn't really mind.
I took it for a spin, didn't really open it up, but now I have a little bit of an idea what all the commotion is about. Just pulling through 2nd and 3rd in a slight twisty I felt how this car handles. Very cool. Anyway, in case it turns up again just thought I'd drop my .02.
btw- the seller claimed he had a buyer in Europe who was going to part the car out.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Odd Duck Ur Quattro on Ebay (HighPlainsDrifter)*

thanks


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Odd Duck Ur Quattro on Ebay (HighPlainsDrifter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HighPlainsDrifter* »_btw- the seller claimed he had a buyer in Europe who was going to part the car out.

Sounds like something the seller would say to try to lever you guys into buying it from him.


----------

